# PFG's Frog Thread



## PFG (Oct 9, 2014)

Figured I'd start a thread to share pics of my frogs 

O. Sylvatica 'Puerto Quito'
https://flic.kr/p/zzTnwP

D. Auratus 'Rio Cascajal'


R. Sirensis 'Green'


----------



## SwampMan (Jun 26, 2015)

Nice shots! The O. Sylvatica 'Puerto Quito' is posing on what kind of branch? Is that a homemade vine?


----------



## PFG (Oct 9, 2014)

It was packed in the Exo when I purchased it, so I'm assuming it's one of their products. It had two different sized vines, and some fake plants. Tossed the plants, but decided to put the vines inside to fill it out a bit more.

O. Pumilio 'Isla Popa'


O. Pumilio 'Punta Laurel'


O. Pumilio 'Mimitimbi'


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

It looks you have a great collection! Compiments


----------



## PFG (Oct 9, 2014)

Some new (and very out of focus) yellow bastimentos I received this morning.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Great addiction! Congrats


----------



## PFG (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks! I've got a few more really cool ones coming in the next few weeks, too.

O. Pumilio 'Bastimentos' - White



O. Pumilio 'Bastimentos' - Orange


O. Pumilio 'Mimitimbi'


R. Sirensis 'Orange'


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

You've got some great shots! I really like the 1 and 3 in your first post. Also your 2 and 3 in your third post.


----------



## allegedhuman (Nov 19, 2014)

Auratus species are usually not my top favorites but I really like your 'Rio Cascajal' pic. I think they have a really nice striking pattern contrast. What is your impression of them compared to other varieties as to bold/shy, size, etc if you have had enough to make any comparisons?


----------



## PFG (Oct 9, 2014)

I briefly had some blue/black from an unknown locality. I'd say they're about the same, but I'd think neither are likely to be typical examples. The RC I have are wild caught, and the blue/black I had were given to me after being nearly starved to death. Only kept them long enough to fatten up a bit.


----------



## PFG (Oct 9, 2014)

O. Pumilio 'Cristobal'


----------



## PFG (Oct 9, 2014)

Back with some slightly better photos. These are the three yellow bastimentos from the pics a few posts ago - the third is definitely my favorite.

O. Pumilio 'Bastimentos' - Yellow





O. Pumilio 'Isla Popa'


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Very nice! It seems that we have the same taste about frogs.


----------



## PFG (Oct 9, 2014)

My first pumilio tadpole ever just came out of the water!




One of my other Rio Cascajal


More of my white Bastimentos


----------



## PFG (Oct 9, 2014)

Got a few new frogs today - escudo and aquacate. Aquacate don't want to show themselves for a picture just yet. 

O. Pumilio 'Escudo'


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

The Escudo are awesome! Congrats!


----------



## tonysly (Dec 7, 2004)

Congratulations!! All of your frogs are awesome- especially the Bastis, Escudos, and Puerto Quitos!! Thanks for all of the amazing pics!


----------



## PFG (Oct 9, 2014)

Traded for some 'Arena Blanca' tadpoles a while back, and they're finally about to leave the water:


O. Pumilio 'Punta Laurel'


R. Sirensis 'Orange'


Also added two more 'Puerto Quito'


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

If you ever let go of some Orange R. Sirensis with coloring like the one in the pic, I'd love a heads up


----------



## PFG (Oct 9, 2014)

Not looking good, unfortunately. A friend gave me a trio, and advised the male wasn't looking good at all. I've yet to find him in the tank, so I may not have a pair. I did find a froglet, though, so here's hoping for a boy...


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

PFG said:


> Not looking good, unfortunately. A friend gave me a trio, and advised the male wasn't looking good at all. I've yet to find him in the tank, so I may not have a pair. I did find a froglet, though, so here's hoping for a boy...


I have an extra froglet growing up as well that I can give you. It's funny...This species was my first ever PDFs, but I never had any that got as red as that one looks.


----------



## PFG (Oct 9, 2014)

Yeah, I was pretty surprised by the color on this one when he brought it over. The second one looks nothing like it.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

This was the founding male of my animals. I lost him but luckily at least one of the three kids I kept were male. None of the offspring developed the intense blue legs like he had.










The female, which I think you still have, when I had her:


----------



## PFG (Oct 9, 2014)

The original male is definitely awesome. I think the female in your second photo is the other female I still have - color and pattern are definitely very similar.


----------



## PFG (Oct 9, 2014)

R. Amazonica 'Arena Blanca'




R. Imitator 'Standard'



O. Sylvatica 'Puerto Quito'


C. Stolzmanni


----------



## shelley (Jun 1, 2015)

Wow they are amazing, you are so lucky to have such a variety! Ive never seen any of these availabe where i am! Beautiful


----------



## PFG (Oct 9, 2014)

Punta Laurel #2 is out


R. Sirensis 'Orange'


C. Stolzmanni



Not a frog - a small Terrapene found near death in the yard. Not sure what species.


----------



## PFG (Oct 9, 2014)

Grabbed a few newts before the ban, so here are more non-frog pictures 

N. Derjugini


N. Crocatus


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

How's the turtle? ...Did it pull through? ...Hope so.


----------



## PFG (Oct 9, 2014)

Looks much better now. I let him take up residence in a spare isopod culture, and I'm not sure there are any Isopods left in it now 

My only concern is that his shell flares out a bit at the end. Not sure if it's from nutritional deficiency, or if that's just how they look at this age.


----------



## Jjl (Feb 2, 2014)

Box turtles (which is what I'm assuming yours is) don't usually have "flaring"--in my experience, they usually look more rounded. How does the shell feel? Has it been eating anything other than isopods?


----------



## PFG (Oct 9, 2014)

By "feel," do you mean hard, soft etc.? It feels pretty solid to me. It pretty much only eats isopods and mealworms for me. I've tried other things, but not much luck.

The top part is domed, but the edges are thin and slightly flared. It looks similar to the Gulf Coast in this picture, only not quite as bad IMO:









I'll try to get a picture of it sometime today.


----------



## Jjl (Feb 2, 2014)

Oh, that degree of flaring isn't too bad. I imagined something that looked like a dinner plate.

Assuming that your turtle is from the wild, it looks like a juvenile (it's harder to tell when you get CB rescues--you could get an old, stunted one that way). As you've experienced, at that age they are very carnivorous. I wouldn't worry about vegetables, etc. until it gets older. In the meantime, they love Canadian night crawlers and slugs (though I prefer not to use the latter). You may also consider Mazuri or ZooMed box turtle diets, they're great.

Also, I'm sure you plan to take it out of the isopod culture eventually--but until then, be sure to add a slate or other abrasive item for it to trim its claws. If you use slate, you can also offer food on it for beak trimming.


----------



## PFG (Oct 9, 2014)

Is this even a frog thread anymore?

Been wanting some Phrynosoma for a while now, and finally found a CBB pair. Not very pleased with the condition they arrived in, but they don't seem _too_ bad...

P. Platyrhinos


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

That first photo of 
R. Sirensis 'Green'
is he a albino?
He so tan. Very cool


----------



## PFG (Oct 9, 2014)

I think it's more of an xanthic, but definitely some sort of albinism going on.


----------



## PFG (Oct 9, 2014)

O. Pumilio 'Isla Pastores'









R. Imitator 'Tarapoto'

















X. pulcher


----------



## punkrock868 (Sep 26, 2013)

Love the Phrynosoma. I am definatly a fan. Had one years ago and was one of my favorites. How are they doing? Nice tri color also BTW.


----------



## PFG (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks, they're looking much better. One still isn't quite filled out, but the ribs aren't nearly as visible now. Should have some P. asio soon, too.


----------



## PFG (Oct 9, 2014)

P. Asio


















P. Platyrhinos
Arrival:









Update:



















R. Imitator 'Tarapoto'


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Fantastic collection! I like the variety of sirensis and bastimentos. Are you keeping the basti colors separate or together? 

Its a lot of animals to gather in 6 months. Watch out for "burn out" in caring for them all, especially when they start throwing a bunch of froglets.


----------



## PFG (Oct 9, 2014)

oldlady25715 said:


> Fantastic collection! I like the variety of sirensis and bastimentos. Are you keeping the basti colors separate or together?
> 
> Its a lot of animals to gather in 6 months. Watch out for "burn out" in caring for them all, especially when they start throwing a bunch of froglets.


The white basti and orange basti are paired, and the yellows were kept separately. Not sure what went wrong with the yellow bastis, but they grew well for about a month and then all suddenly died within a few days of each other. I'd like to eventually keep a pair of each color separately, though.

Froglets are my favorite part - unfortunately, only the green sirensis and Isla Popa are really producing for me. The Puerto Quito are trying, but they haven't discovered the need to transport yet - they just leave the tads on the leaves  I'm busy getting display tanks made for everyone now, so won't be adding too many more animals this year.


----------



## PFG (Oct 9, 2014)

Finally got some decent shots of the mimitimbi. Think he might be my favorite.


----------



## PFG (Oct 9, 2014)

O. pumilio 'Cristobal' 









O. sylvatica 'Puerto Quito'









P. platyrhinos


----------



## PFG (Oct 9, 2014)

O. pumilio 'Cristobal'


















R. sirensis 'Green' - Xanthic


















R. sirensis 'Orange'










O. pumilio 'Escudo'


















R. imitator 'Standard'


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

Love the green xanthic!!


----------



## JacobVincent (Apr 23, 2015)

Those cristobals are beautiful!!!


----------



## masterbreeder (May 4, 2016)

WOW such a great repti/amphib room!! you must be loaded lol!! would love to check it out!! post more pics!!!


----------



## PFG (Oct 9, 2014)

Ha, I wish! Unfortunately, the room isn't quite on par with the animals in it. I do plan on fixing that soon - I've got five tanks on order from Folius, and will place an order for a few more as soon as they arrive. Going to set everything up in Euro sliders with modular aluminum racks.

F. lateralis 









White Basti and his unaffectionate girlfriend:


----------



## PFG (Oct 9, 2014)

Got two Folius vivariums the other day - one broke in transit


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

That's too bad one of them broke, but I am jealous you already got yourself one of these. They look awesome!


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

I need to come see this! 😊


----------



## PFG (Oct 9, 2014)

Jungle_John said:


> I need to come see this! 😊


This can be arranged!


----------



## PFG (Oct 9, 2014)

U. ebenaui



U. pietschmanni


----------

